# sailing scene ( paddle, sail, pedals ) Mona Vale



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone know whats happening there - a sign says its closed until further notice ??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Anyone know whats happening there - a sign says its closed until further notice ??


They saw your thread on hobies yesterday.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Get back to work the lot of use !!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

is this Cluedo ????


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if the paddle pedal sail group have been paying Hobie on time... http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=34576

Would be a shame if it turns out to be permanent.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

THanks Marty for the info !


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Id be interested to know also,
their store has dissappeared from huskisson :shock:


----------

